# Nail Trimming - Electric Grid Wheel



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Can anyone tell me about using an electric nail trimmer...brands, training the dog, do's and don'ts, etc. Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dumb question, but are you are talking about a dremel? 

I just bought one from Home Depot because I was finally convinced by somebody it's the only way to get Bertie's nails shorter (I can't clip his nails too often because the quick is right up by the nail tip, and I'm told frequent light grinding will gently work the quick back).

If you have a lot of nail to trim - clippers are still the way to go.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Until Rose got used to the dremel I used both the clippers and the dremel (just for smooth finish). Now I use the dremel once a week. Same with Darcy, dremel only. I personally find it much easier and less possibility of injury. DH has told me the same thing about the dremel as far as slowly working the quick back if the nails get too long. 

As far as training, I used the peanut- butter bribe. My daughter would hold peanut butter in her semi-closed palm - while Rose would try to lick it I would file her nails.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

I have the cordless Dremel nail grooming kit from Petedge. Item # ZW7300 02 87 I really like not having a cord to tangle us up. One charge lasts me about 3 times using it, so it is not short on battery life at all. It has high and low speeds. Learn and get your dog used to it on low...then the high setting is fine. You will grind the nail down a lot faster. I've found that when I do grind a little too much there is never any blood. Maybe the heat that the grinder creates actually seals it up?...I'm not sure.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a variable speed cordless dremel. The variable speed is nice so that you can desensitize your dog at lower (and quieter) speeds and gradually increase the speed.

My only caution would be that things can go really wrong in the blink of an eye when you are using rotary tools. Be very careful that you don't accidentally catch tail hair or foot fuzz, or you will have one very unhappy dog.

I actually prefer a good pair of Miller's Forge clippers to the dremel after using both for some time. The clippers are faster and quieter.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

There are youtube videos which show you how to get a dog accustomed to having the dremel used on him (basically, go slowly anf treat often)


----------

